# AOSP and NFC



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

It's been a while..

Well we all know this is a common issue, however I'm wondering if anybody has some sort of insight on this. I've tried the TW backup and restore method, it doesn't work. If I had NFC I'd stay on CM10 24/7


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

In the International S3 CM10 forum. They say to go back to ICS TW & turn NFC on. Then go back to your JB ROM & it should work. IDK if this is the same issue with the US variants or not, but it works for the International S3 & CM10.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

i wonder if we need update our nfc props...i'll look into this tonight


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

brkshr said:


> In the International S3 CM10 forum. They say to go back to ICS TW & turn NFC on. Then go back to your JB ROM & it should work. IDK if this is the same issue with the US variants or not, but it works for the International S3 & CM10.


Someone at Xda said that too. I should mention I'm on Verizon. I tried that method, except with the leaked JB ROM and it did not work unfortunately

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> i wonder if we need update our nfc props...i'll look into this tonight


Huh, good point. If you find anything let us know 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> Someone at Xda said that too. I should mention I'm on Verizon. I tried that method, except with the leaked JB ROM and it did not work unfortunately
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


From what I have seen posted, the firmware for the NFC chip does not work right on AOSP JB ROMs. So we have to go back to ICS TW & turn NFC on, to get the correct firmware back. Then we go back to our JB ROM & the ICS NFC firmware should stick.

Again, I speak for Int. S3...

Edit: (I feel like eventually I will speak/type in only acronyms...)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> In the International S3 CM10 forum. They say to go back to ICS TW & turn NFC on. Then go back to your JB ROM & it should work. IDK if this is the same issue with the US variants or not, but it works for the International S3 & CM10.


I went from a TW JB ROM with NFC turned on to CM10 last night and NFC didn't work. I ended up reverting to TW because my phone got hot while idle and lost battery pretty quickly (see other thread regarding that whole thing).


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I went from a TW JB ROM with NFC turned on to CM10 last night and NFC didn't work. I ended up reverting to TW because my phone got hot while idle and lost battery pretty quickly (see other thread regarding that whole thing).


I think AOSP JB ROMs need the ICS NFC firmware for some reason. I think...

Also, check my last reply in the other thread, to see if you're showing the same thing


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

d2vzw guys, give this a try and report back please:
http://www.mediafire.com/?y6vx27cpaasqhxs
(flash via recovery)


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> *d2vzw guys, give this a try* and report back please:


Haha! Thanks for specifying









(I know better, but better safe than sorry for others)


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Haha! Thanks for specifying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it *shouldn't* destroy anything but these props are designed for d2vzw
i just flashed them and was able to turn on nfc


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I think AOSP JB ROMs need the ICS NFC firmware for some reason. I think...
> 
> Also, check my last reply in the other thread, to see if you're showing the same thing


I left CM10 last night unfortunately but I know my BT was turned off (I never use BT) so not sure this could be the issue.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

https://github.com/TheMuppets/proprietary_vendor_samsung/pull/148


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> d2vzw guys, give this a try and report back please:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?y6vx27cpaasqhxs
> (flash via recovery)


Worked for me, thanks man. Hopefully this is a permanent solution

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Worked for me, thanks man. Hopefully this is a permanent solution
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


its merged to themuppets now, so all builds from now will have these blobs included


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> its merged to themuppets now, so all builds from now will have these blobs included


You just gave me a reason to never go back to TouchWiz, thanks a ton


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I guess I should try CM again and see if I can attempt to figure out wtf was making it heat up and not sleep. I miss it already.







lol


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I guess I should try CM again and see if I can attempt to figure out wtf was making it heat up and not sleep. I miss it already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do what I do every now and then - Delete all of your apps from Titanium and start over


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> d2vzw guys, give this a try and report back please:
> http://www.mediafire...y6vx27cpaasqhxs
> (flash via recovery)


Just flashed this on Baked BlackBean. Worked perfectly. Thanks.


----------



## mds96 (Dec 24, 2011)

Worked great on AOKP Hilbe Unofficial builds! Thanks!


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> d2vzw guys, give this a try and report back please:
> http://www.mediafire...y6vx27cpaasqhxs
> (flash via recovery)


It should work on any d2xxx device(excluding the int i9300 duh), the only major difference between this devices is the ril/modem configuration and if memory serves me right the sprint model has a different partition layout for its internal/ext_sd.


----------



## Quattro (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm going to try flashing this later tonight. I tried all night last night to get NFC working on my d2vzw, but failed time after time. I'll note what mine was doing for future reference.

I was initially on stock Touchwiz (VRALHD). I rooted, unlocked, and flashed recovery following this guide (http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762709) step-by-step. I downloaded the newly released 'stable' CM10 (10.0.0) and flashed it along with gapps.

When booted, I followed the steps in this guide (http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1764428) to edit the build.prop file and flash Google Wallet. Everything was going smoothly until GW told me NFC was turned off and ask if I wanted to go to Settings to change it. I did, and the option to turn NFC was available (able to be checked). When I checked the box to turn it on, the option for NFC and Android Beam grayed out and never came back. I proceeded back to GW to continue the process, but no dice. It just kept saying NFC was turned off. I uninstalled GW and tried reflashing CM10 and gapps again. This time, the option for NFC was grayed out from the beginning. So, I used Odin to return to stock ICS, re-rooted, unlocked, and flashed recovery again. Before I was finished, I turned NFC on to see if that would help. I re-flashed CM10 and gapps again. Same thing as last time.

I ended up sitting up until about 1:30 playing around with this, but finally admitted defeat and returned to TW. Hopefully this will work because I love CM10.

[UPDATE] I tried going through the whole process again (root, unlock, recovery, flash CM10/gapps). It showed NFC was available upon initial boot. I rebooted into recovery, flashed the possible_nfc_fix zip, and when it booted up, I lost both wifi and NFC. I'm not going back to TW again, but I hope we can figure something out.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I actually had NFC working for the longest time used google wallet and everything then I flashed jelly beanz, didn't really like it so I nandroided back to liquid and now NFC is broken.

Sent from my liquid smooth gs3


----------



## whatbeup (Nov 14, 2011)

The git hub link says closed, does this mean you can't download it? If so, can someone post a new link?









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> d2vzw guys, give this a try and report back please:
> http://www.mediafire...y6vx27cpaasqhxs
> (flash via recovery)


Worked great on AOKP M1 (BMC's version)! one question tho; will i have to reflash each time i flash a nandroid? not a big deal using TWRP, but was just curious.

*EDIT: and figured it out on my own! Had to reboot a few times, my system clock was telling me it was 1970 and DIDN'T think i had anything to drink at lunch today...*

*anyway, had to reboot a few times and didn't lose it. will have to check flashing other roms to see if it fixes them or if have to flash with each ROM*


----------



## funnyperson1 (Oct 28, 2012)

This allowed me to enable NFC on LiquidSmooth RC9.


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

invisiblek said:


> https://github.com/T...amsung/pull/148


I tried flashing this and it did nothing. Running CM10 on my verizon GS3, is there any update on this problem?


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

funnyperson1 said:


> This allowed me to enable NFC on LiquidSmooth RC9.


Same here awesome!

Sent from my liquid smooth gs3


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> d2vzw guys, give this a try and report back please:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?y6vx27cpaasqhxs
> (flash via recovery)


Jw if this works on 4.2 aokp?

Update. Nope doesn't work








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I just started having this issue.... Why would i have this issue when NFC has worked perfectly on JB and ICS in the past?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> I just started having this issue.... Why would i have this issue when NFC has worked perfectly on JB and ICS in the past?


You flashed a TW JB ROM....


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> You flashed a TW JB ROM....


Yea but at first it worked its when I flashed CM after flashing AOKP that it stopped


----------



## JumperPunk (Oct 21, 2011)

This isn't working for me either. I went from stock to Paranoid Android (based on CM10), and it was working just fine. I tried a few other roms, went back to PA, and now it doesn't work, and I can't seem to get it to work at all. I tried this fix, and it didn't change anything. I'm going to try a few things, but I'm pretty lost. Thoughts?


----------



## whatbeup (Nov 14, 2011)

JumperPunk said:


> This isn't working for me either. I went from stock to Paranoid Android (based on CM10), and it was working just fine. I tried a few other roms, went back to PA, and now it doesn't work, and I can't seem to get it to work at all. I tried this fix, and it didn't change anything. I'm going to try a few things, but I'm pretty lost. Thoughts?


You can try flashing the latest leak after wiping, turning on NFC, then re wipe and flash the aosp rom you want, it worked for me

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flamingice1668 (Nov 18, 2011)

It was working (d2vzw) on the AOKP M1 with the I535VRLHE modem. I flashed the I535VRLK3 modem and the I535VRLK3 RPM and now NFC does not work. I have tried invisiblek's patch and NFC still does not work.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Flamingice1668 said:


> It was working (d2vzw) on the AOKP M1 with the I535VRLHE modem. I flashed the I535VRLK3 modem and the I535VRLK3 RPM and now NFC does not work. I have tried invisiblek's patch and NFC still does not work.


which patch? this one: http://invisiblek.ch...nfc-crapHax.zip should fix it for everyone whereas the other patch will only fix for certain people


----------



## Flamingice1668 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ooh, the magic patch worked. I must have missed it when I was reading this thread or something. Thank you!


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Flamingice1668 said:


> Ooh, the magic patch worked. I must have missed it when I was reading this thread or something. Thank you!


probably posted in a different thread or something and not here


----------



## nraines (Dec 6, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> which patch? this one: http://invisiblek.ch...nfc-crapHax.zip should fix it for everyone whereas the other patch will only fix for certain people


Does anyone have a working link for this? This one's broken for me.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

nraines said:


> Does anyone have a working link for this? This one's broken for me.


odd...u think this zip is crapHax, you should see the redirect i was using for invisiblek.chickenkiller.com =)
now that i have invisiblek.org i should have less hosting issues

this one should always work: http://invisiblek.org/sch-i535/CM10.1-d2vzw-nfc-crapHax.zip


----------



## nraines (Dec 6, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> odd...u think this zip is crapHax, you should see the redirect i was using for invisiblek.chickenkiller.com =)
> now that i have invisiblek.org i should have less hosting issues
> 
> this one should always work: http://invisiblek.or...nfc-crapHax.zip


Thanks, that link worked. I'll report back if the patch works.
Update: Patch works on d2vzw AOKP JB Milestone 1


----------

